# Cookies tear stains



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I took Cookie to the ophthalmologist just to make sure nothing was wrong with his eyes, that would cause his tear staining. The reason I did this was when I first got him he had none and about 1 month later started tearing. The Dr. checked him out and everything is normal and the staining is due to the iron content in his tears. So does anyone know how to get the iron out of his tears? I thought if I put conditioner on his face that would coat the hair enough so it wouldn't stain? Then I have to wonder if he is allergic to something in the environment at my house that is causing the staining. He is an Angel so he was raised in Florida so he has been around the same plants and stuff. I have cats can dogs be allergic to cats?! He eats home cooked or raw food no processed food. He has filtered water (from a Brita pitcher). I know this topic is discussed alot, just thought I would ask everyones opinions and thoughts...one more time!!


----------



## mymalt (Apr 3, 2009)

Cindy,

Once I had heard that water with lots of minerals could be a source for tear stains because the iron in water connects with the protein from the tears to form stains. Is this what the opthamologist was referring to? I don't think the Brita filters remove all minerals from the water. I think only distilled water is free of minerals. Perhaps you could try the distilled water. I've also heard that a more acidic ph is the culprit of tear stains. Could Cookie's PH be more acidic than alkaline? I know you feed a raw meat diet and meat sources make the body more acidic. I don't know how much grains, vegetables, nuts, herbs, dairy or fruits are in his diet, but certain foods in these categories promote an alkaline ph. Adding a little Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, "with the mother", to his water would promote a more alkaline ph. You just start with a little bit and slowly build it up to about 1 tsp per 4-5 cups of water or add some to your home cooked food. Just more food for thought.

Diane


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hard water and dyes in dog foods. I use purified water with a cap full of apple cidar vinegar for my furries and watch foods and treats w/ dyes. 
Also the protein in tears will harbour a bacteria, when the bacteria die it will be a rust or brown colour,that will stain too.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you, I will try the apple cider vinegar with the mother, I have some I just forget to use it. I understood the Dr. as saying Cookies tears had iron in them?


----------



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Feb 1 2010, 05:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880058


> Thank you, I will try the apple cider vinegar with the mother, I have some I just forget to use it. I understood the Dr. as saying Cookies tears had iron in them?[/B]



we have been having a similar problem with our little niko. we have been using spa lavish facial scrub daily and it has helped but it is has not removed all of it. we have trimmed any stained hair off. the tear staining looks a little pinkish/brownish.
also we use precise plus dry kibble only and was wondering if that would have anything to do with his tear staining?
We have been giving him filtered water from zephyrhills as his daily drinking water. is it best to use distilled water instead for his daily drinking water since it has no minerals in it?

should i also use the organic apple cider vinegar in his water? as suggested above? i will

any help would be great, i would like to get it to where we dont have to wash his face daily. for the most part he stays inside. in case anyone needs to know he is almost 16 weeks old.

here is a photo:


----------



## mymalt (Apr 3, 2009)

Cindy,

Did you ask the vet how to minimize the iron in Cookies tears? I assume he didn't offer any remedies for the tear staining. If the iron theory is true, then I would assume that all dogs have some iron in their tears but some have more than others which then causes the staining when the protein in the tears and iron combine. Do all your other dogs have tear stains? If they do, then I might be thinking it is diet and/or water related. I'm assuming they are all eating and drinking the same thing. Of course, no two dogs are alike and each could metabolize differently. I think the apple cider vinegar in distilled water is a good easy place to start.

Diane
(see you at raw pick-up this month? I was going to ask about Cookie's stains last month, but you didn't have an order to pick up)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you change the pH in a dog's body, it is not only in the tears. I would be hesitant to do so since these type of changes can result in things like bladder stones and urinary tract infection. When the "Green Lawn" products came out, we saw dogs with crystals and such in their urine due to the product altering the pH.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (MyMalt @ Feb 1 2010, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880179


> Cindy,
> 
> Did you ask the vet how to minimize the iron in Cookies tears? I assume he didn't offer any remedies for the tear staining. If the iron theory is true, then I would assume that all dogs have some iron in their tears but some have more than others which then causes the staining when the protein in the tears and iron combine. Do all your other dogs have tear stains? If they do, then I might be thinking it is diet and/or water related. I'm assuming they are all eating and drinking the same thing. Of course, no two dogs are alike and each could metabolize differently. I think the apple cider vinegar in distilled water is a good easy place to start.
> 
> ...


Hi Diane yes I have a order this month so I will see you there. All dogs have some staining from very mild to very bad, except for Rosie and Tasha they are old 16 and 14. I could try bottled water, I know distilled has no minerals but that isn't good either. I wonder if it's the floride in the water? What water do you use again?


----------



## mymalt (Apr 3, 2009)

JMM, I see your concern with ph in regards to the "Green Lawn" that caused needless stone issues in dogs that were placed on the product. However, there is a huge difference in those products and apple cider vinegar. Those products contain minerals that are inorganic, which the body cannot use, thus, waste minerals. The body eliminates waste minerals in urine and if the body has an excess of inorganic minerals, well, ultimately they bind together to form stones. On the other hand, apple cider vinegar is a source of digestible minerals, nutrient minerals. Apple cider vinegar is even recommended as a tool to help prevent cystitis and stones in animals. A little apple cider vinegar is not going to throw ph off, but some seem to believe it is enough to help tear stains. Do I know for a fact it will help tear stains - no, but I also feel the worse it could do is benefit the urinary tract. 

Diane


----------



## mymalt (Apr 3, 2009)

Cindy,

For drinking I use distilled water for awhile, then I use reverse osmosis water and sometimes Zhills spring water. I never use my filtered tap water. Personally, I don't believe floride is good for the dogs. I use the reverse osmosis when I prepare their home cooked food. I fill up my container with Culligan at WalMart when I use the reverse osmosis. I guess you don't like the distilled because there are no minerals? As you know, I don't just feed the raw meat, organ and bones - only 1/3 raw and 2/3 cooked. I use a HUGE variety in my cooked, including some herbs, so I know my dogs are getting plenty of minerals through food sources. I don't know if water makes a difference, but I can tell you,a friend who also has a Diamond maltese has tear stain problems and she uses her filtered tap water but she also feeds good commercial dog food with some cooked. Since 12wks Percy has never had tap water or commercial dog food and he virtually has no tear stains. Maybe it's the food, maybe it's the water, maybe it's both, or maybe I'm lucky! Whatever it is, this routine is working for him.

Diane


----------



## mymalt (Apr 3, 2009)

In reference to Niko, I would say that he is still a puppy and while they are teething, puppies usually have some stains. Your dog food could be adding to the stains, but I don't believe you will be able to tell right now as staining is common. I would suggest you just keep him on the Zhills spring water, keep washing his face and give the little guy time to grow up. When he is older, then you can better assess and try to work on the stain issues....IF he even has them when he is older. Enjoy puppyhood...they grow up too fast.

Diane


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

OK I'm going to try the water, maybe the reverse osmosis first, I'll try that for 1 month and see if I see any change in the new growth. Then I will try bottled spring water if that doesn't work, then distilled if that doesn't work. The all only get raw or cooked food and Honest Kitchen preference, so all that is very healthy, fresh food, so it can't be the food.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (MyMalt @ Feb 1 2010, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880277


> JMM, I see your concern with ph in regards to the "Green Lawn" that caused needless stone issues in dogs that were placed on the product. However, there is a huge difference in those products and apple cider vinegar. Those products contain minerals that are inorganic, which the body cannot use, thus, waste minerals. The body eliminates waste minerals in urine and if the body has an excess of inorganic minerals, well, ultimately they bind together to form stones. On the other hand, apple cider vinegar is a source of digestible minerals, nutrient minerals. Apple cider vinegar is even recommended as a tool to help prevent cystitis and stones in animals. A little apple cider vinegar is not going to throw ph off, but some seem to believe it is enough to help tear stains. Do I know for a fact it will help tear stains - no, but I also feel the worse it could do is benefit the urinary tract.
> 
> Diane[/B]


That is incorrect. I alter one of my dog's urine pH with a tiny bit of Vitamin C. Purposefully changing the pH for stone prevention is very common and easily done. Just because something probably won't cause problems does not mean people should not be aware about potential risks.


----------

